# Finally its done...Well almost



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

My first surf rod. Its an 11 ft AmTak blank (can't recall model at the moment), fuji reel seat, cork tape grip, AmTak virtue duralite guides with fuji alconite tip. All she's missing is the butt wrap. Undecided on this right now.

Here's some pics of guides


















And one of what happens when I turn the magnets down on my 525.










Man this combo will send 3 or 4 ounces flying. I'm gonna work on my cast this week to try and avoid the above photo.

I'm very pleased with the outcome. I did have problems and learned alot. Metallic under wraps are difficult to conceal with normal over wrap, how to remove a reel seat(thanks Ryan). Also I experimented with a few different epoxies and found that threadmaster lite is probably what I'll be using for a while. I put two coats on about 12 hours apart and was fishing with the rod 24 hours after the second coat.

I'll post pics of the whole rod later. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Does look nice so far. Metallic underwrap is tricky to conceal.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Looks good.... Butt wraps are not necessary. Clean and simple is sometimes better. All a matter of personal choice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm wiyh c' ,to much thread sometimes takes away the simple beauty of well made fish killer


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all for the good comments!

I was thinking the same about the butt wrap as cducer and spike. Thats one reason it was left until the end, not functional just cosmetic... And I wanted to fish with the rod over the weekend.:fishing: Didn't get a bite, but man this rig is easy to carry and a gem to cast.

I already have the winding check in place and need a way to secure the cork tape, so if nothing fancy I will at least match the guides and add a hook keeper. I'm working on one for a friend that I may have overdone the "custom" aspect too much going on for one rod... We'll see how it turns out.

I'm new to photobucket, but the whole rod with reel and birdnest removed will be up soon:beer:


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

*pics*

Here's the whole rod.




























That birdsnest wasn't that bad afterall.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

hot [email protected]!! more eyes than congress at raise time!! looks great!


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

North Top Sail,

Does this mean you fish North Top Sail area?

I will be fishing there this summer.

Carl


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

> hot [email protected]!! more eyes than congress at raise time!! looks great!


Yeah if I had their money this would be a Lami. There are a lot of guides, but from my static testing thats the requirement for when I get that big fish on.

Also a quick question to the more experienced guys. More guides = reduction in stress at guides, which means less likely to blow up during casting? (Assuming proper spacing) Right or Wrong?

Carl, NTB is my home beach. It started with a couple of summers in college and just can't stay away now. Give me a shout when you're heading to the sand and we'll meet up and catch some fish.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

NTS, You fish the Ocean or the inlet? My brother lives right on the last street before the inlet.

I have a few questions if you don't mind.

Carl


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

NTS, I have two Abu 7001hs reels I use on the beach and use for casting, rigs etc. I use power pro braided and have only once in a blue moon a birds nest.

You need a reel that you can adjust the spool speed and then you need to find the sweet spot on the amount of weight you can cast on the pole and reel and then, Practice, Practice and practice. I went to a High school foot ball field and after a few blow ups with mono. I think the less guides, the more distance.

Then I need two football fields.

Good Luck


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

N topsail fisher said:


> Also a quick question to the more experienced guys. More guides = reduction in stress at guides, which means less likely to blow up during casting? (Assuming proper spacing) Right or Wrong?


Not necessarily. I am speaking from some rod building experience, but more from my distance competition experience. If the stress test is done properly, and you use the fewest amount of guides necessary, the spacing will be about right. Of course, once you do the stress test, you want to test cast it to make sure nothing funky is going on. Once the guides are in the proper place, your form and reel set-up has more to do with whether it blows up or not, not the number of guides. More guides does not equal a more dependable cast as a rule. I have 6 guides on a 15' rod and don't blow up unless I have messed the cast up somehow. (My casting comp rod, not a fishing rod.)


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice looking rod. I can relate to putting off any cosmetic wrapping. Most of my rods are plain ole fish killing sticks wrapped in a single color, black. However, I'll offer the suggestion your color scheme would look great tiger wrapped. Here are a couple of shots of one of my rods that I had my rod builder work his magic on.








Nothing fancy viewed in low light or extreme angles.








Look at it at the right angle with light and the metalic colors jump out. If you move the rod any the colors seem to dance.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Plotalot, that tiger wrap looks great. Currently I'm building a rod for a friend with a red tiger wrap, just thinking of keeping this rod "quiet".

Kingfeeder, I was referring to the rod breaking during cast. Less guides = less friction (assuming no line slap) = more distance. Distance/Fishing rods are different as far as guide placement? I had issues today with the reel blowing up though... I'll touch on this in the distance forum tomorrow. My thoughts were to distribute the stress as much as possible and keep my rod fishing(not breaking). But let's be serious, I want to be able to reach the fish when my fishing buddy can't. 

Carl, Ask away. I usually fish the N end surf. You'll probably get more help in the NC forum. I'll check it and answer what I can.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

N topsail fisher said:


> Kingfeeder, I was referring to the rod breaking during cast. Less guides = less friction (assuming no line slap) = more distance. Distance/Fishing rods are different as far as guide placement? I had issues today with the reel blowing up though... I'll touch on this in the distance forum tomorrow. My thoughts were to distribute the stress as much as possible and keep my rod fishing(not breaking). But let's be serious, I want to be able to reach the fish when my fishing buddy can't.


Yes, fishing rods are set up different then comp rods. But either one, if set up properly, and used within the weight range intended, you shouldn't have to worry about breakage. I understand your thought process. I wouldn't "hit" an off the shelf Wal-Mart rod with the same intensity as I would a thorough bred tourney rod no matter what the rating was on the WM rod. Chances are I would end up with a travel rod if I did.

My basic point was supposed to be, there is a point of diminishing returns. There is a point that more guides does more harm than perceived good. I guess the key is finding out where that point is for each rod.

Back to the original point of the thread, you look like you have done a nice job wrapping that rod, congrats!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like you did a nice job, To shorten up what Robert said, sometimes more is to many. I havent built that blank so I can comment for sure, but I think that you could build that rod with 8 or 9 rods. The best part about building is you always have something to learn and experiement with. Your off to a great start and built a nice clean rod judging by the photos


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I especially like the guide choice. I don't know why, but I really like the V-lites...


----------

